#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Επίτοιχος λέβητας υγραερίου /αποστάσεις

## daranasmech

Γεία σας ,  θα ήθελα να μάθω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος αν είναι νόμιμο να  τοποθετηθεί επίτοιχος λέβητας αερίου σε μπαλκόνι οικοδομής και να  δουλεύει με υγραέριο. Τι αποστάσεις πρέπει να τηρούνται στην τοποθέτηση  του λέβητα και μέχρι πόσα κιλά αερίου επιτρέπεται σε μπαλκόνι;  Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Επίτοιχο λέβητα αερίου σε εξώστη, συνδεδεμένο με το δίκτυο του αερίου, ναι επιτρέπεται. Είναι το σύνηθες.
Αν δουλεύει ο λέβητας με φιάλες υγραερίου, πρώτη φορά το ακούω. 
Δεν νομίζω όμως να επιτρέπεται να έχεις δεξαμενή καυσίμου στον εξώστη. Δεν επιτρέπεται σίγουρα για δεξαμενή πετρελαίου.

----------

